# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  هل حج شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله....؟

## ابن تيميـة

السؤال كما هو مطروح في العنوان .......

والله من وراء القصد ...

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

عليك بكتاب : الجامع في ترجمة شيخ الإسلام؛ فإنه جامع نافع إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## ابن تيميـة

> عليك بكتاب : الجامع في ترجمة شيخ الإسلام؛ فإنه جامع نافع إن شاء الله تعالى


 
لا أرى داع لمثل هذه الإحالات الهزيلة . إن كان من جواب على السؤال فحسن وإلا فلا تتكلف غير المراقبة .



والله من وراء القصد .

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

غفر الله لك، أحلتك لكتاب نافع، وتسمي الاحالة هزيلة ... !! 
ذكر هذا الإمام ابن كثير رحمه الله في البداية والنهاية، وأنا أكتب من ذاكرتي وسأبحث لك عن النص لاحقاً 
والله المستعان وإليه المشتكى ...

----------


## بلال خنفر

> لا أرى داع لمثل هذه الإحالات الهزيلة . إن كان من جواب على السؤال فحسن وإلا فلا تتكلف غير المراقبة .
> 
> 
> 
> والله من وراء القصد .


لا أحسبك الا صغير السن ... والا فالعجب كل العجب !!!

والله من وراء القصد!

----------


## ابن تيميـة

أعتذر إليك أخي أسامة من حدة لا أعرف باعثها , وأسأل الله أن يغفر لي ولك .
والذي عنيته أخي الكريم أنه ليس من المقبول ـــ على الأقل من وجهة نظري ـــ أن تطرح مسألة ما ـــ فقهية على سبيل المثال ــــ للمباحثة أو للفائدة ثم يقول قائل : اقرأ كتب الفقه , أو تطرح مسألة مما يتعلق بالسيرة فيقال : اقرأ كتب التراجم . إذ المقصود إنما هو الإتيان بما يدل على المطلوب ثم الإحالة بعد , ولا يخفاك أنه يثبت تبعا ما لا يثبت استقلالا .


والله من وراء القصد .

----------


## خالد عبد المعطى كروم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

فعلا هل حج شيخ الاسلام بن تيمية !!

وهل تعرفون ان شيخ الاسلام بن تيمية لم ( يتزوج) ابدا رحمه الله 
هل هذة معلومة صحيحة أم خطاء !!

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

> أعتذر إليك أخي من حدة لا أعرف باعثها , وأسأل الله أن يغفر لي ولك .
> والذي عنيته أخي الكريم أنه ليس من المقبول ـــ على الأقل من وجهة نظري ـــ أن تطرح مسألة ما ـــ فقهية على سبيل المثال ــــ للمباحثة أو للفائدة ثم يقول قائل : اقرأ كتب الفقه , أو تطرح مسألة مما يتعلق بالسيرة فيقال : اقرأ كتب التراجم . إذ المقصود إنما هو الإتيان بما يدل على المطلوب ثم الإحالة بعد , ولا يخفاك أنه يثبت تبعا ما لا يثبت استقلالا .
> 
> 
> والله من وراء القصد .


أحسن الله إليك، أنا ما قلت لك : اقرأ كتب التراجم، إنما أحلتك لكتاب نافع، وهو ترجمة جامعة لشيخ الإسلام، وما كان بودي أن أقول لك : أثبت هذا الإمام ابن كثير في البداية ولا أوثق المعلومة، لأن الكتاب بعيد عني ... 





> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> فعلا هل حج شيخ الاسلام بن تيمية !!
>  نعم شيخ الإسلام حج ...  
> وهل تعرفون ان شيخ الاسلام بن تيمية لم ( يتزوج) ابدا رحمه الله 
> 
> هل هذة معلومة صحيحة أم خطاء !!
> هي صحيحة، وله في ذلك عذر إن شاء الله تعالى


والله من وراء القصد

----------


## التقرتي

نعم لم يتزوج رحمه الله 

بالنسبة للأخ بن تيمية ترفق باخيك فما دلك إلا على الخير


فلو فرجعت لفهرس الكتاب لوجد مكتوبا في الصفحة 640 حج سنة احدى و تسعين و له ثلاثون سنة !!!!!!

و هذا رابط الكتاب عساك تشكر الاخ أسامة على ما دلك عليه بدل جوابك السابق و بارك الله في الجميع


http://www.al-mahaja.org/jazmi/books/jam1.rar

----------


## ابن تيميـة

في نسخة البداية والنهاية التي لدي(وهي التي بتحقيق التركي) مثبت هذا النص :
(وكان ممن حج في هذه السنة الشيخ تقي الدين بن تيمية رحمه الله وكان أميرهم الباسطي ونالهم في معان ريح شديدة جدا مات بسببها جماعة وحملت الريح جمالا عن أماكنها وطارت العمائم عن الرؤس واشتغل كل احد بنفسه وفي صفر منها وقع بدمشق برد عظيم أفسد شيئا كثيرا من المغلات بحيث بيع القمح كل عشرة أواق بدرهم ومات شيء كثير من الدواب وفيه زلزلت ناحية الكرك وسقط من تلفيتا أماكن كثيرة......) 17 / 659 . 
لكن النسخة القديمة التي أخرجتها المطبعة السلفية ليس فيها هذا النص , ولهذا أردت الاستيثاق من غير البداية والنهاية .  

والله من وراء القصد .

----------


## التقرتي

ارجع لكتاب الاخ اسامة ففيه نقول عن ثلاثة مصادر و في الهامش مصدر رابع

----------


## أبومروة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أخي ابن تيمية رعاك الله
نحن في مجلس علم أرى والله أعلم أن ردك كان قاسيا جدا على الأخ أسامة
ولست هنا لأدافع عنه ولكن من باب أني لمست غلطة في ردك عليه .
أما فيما يخص سؤالك :
الذي يظهر لي والله أعلم أن شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمة الله عليه ،قد حيكت عليه هذه الفرية من قبل الروافض عليهم من الله مايستحقون ، حيث أنهم يتداولون هذه الشبهة كثيرا في منتدياتهم ، لحاجة في نفس يعقوب.
والذي أعلمه ما أورده الحافظ  ابن كثير رحمة الله عليه ، أن شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية الذي تسميت به؟ حجة حجة الاسلام .
كما ذكر ذلك في البداية والنهاية.
والله أعلم

----------


## التقرتي

كذلك ذكر ذلك صاحب مختصر طبقات علماء الحديث و صاحب المقفى

----------


## ابن تيميـة

جزى الله الجميع خيرا , وأستغفر الله لي ولكم .

----------


## ابن تيميـة

المراجع المذكورة تعود إلى ما كتبه ابن كثير رحمه الله أو إلى ما كتبه ابن عبد الهادي , وهما تلميذا ابن تيمية رحمه الله ونقلهم عن معاصرة , أما غيرهم فلا , على أنهما مختلفان في العام الذي حج فيه .

----------


## التقرتي

تقي الدين المقريزي كذلك نقل حجه و ليس بتلميذ الشيخ و الفارق ليس كبير بين نقولهم 91 و 92

----------


## ابن تيميـة

> تقي الدين المقريزي كذلك نقل حجه و ليس بتلميذ الشيخ و الفارق ليس كبير بين نقولهم 91 و 92


بين ولادة المقريزي ووفاة ابن تيمية قرابة العشرين عاما فلا بد أن ينقل بواسطة .

----------


## التقرتي

بينهما 36 سنة  و هي ليست بالكثيرة و الشيخ من كبار المؤرخين

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

شكراً وبارك الله فيكم ، ووالله وددت المشاركة معكم ولكن أين القطرة من الدأماء ، وأين السها من نجوم السماء ، وأين الثرى من الثريا لكني سألازمكم ملازمة ابن جني لأبي الطيب، ومهيار للشريف،و ابن الجوزي لابن عقيل ، وابن القيم لابن تيمية ، و ابن رجب والفيروزآبادي لابن القيم ، والفاتح لآق شهر، والسبيعي للشوكاني و ابن مانع لصديق و عبده للأفغاني ، وصلاح للقاسمي و رشيد لعبده ،وعاصم لرشيد ، والبيطار للآلوسي، والبارودي للمرصفي  و لا أبرحكم حتى أقضي أو يقضى علي والله المستعان وعليه التكلان ......
وتبكيكم عيني وأنتم سوادِها   *_*_*    ويشكو النوى قلبي وأنتم بأضلُعي

----------


## غالب الساقي

*قلت في رسالتي : الإسعاف في الكشف عن حقيقة السقاف ما يلي :* 



** ادعى أن ابن تيمية لم يحج*

    قال السقاف :  (( أم الشيخ ابن تيمية الذي عاش أكثر من سبعين سنة ([1]) والذي لم يتزوج ولم يحج ؟! )) ([2]) .
  كذا قال السقاف أما ابن كثيرـ رحمه الله ـ  فقد قال في كتابه 
(( البداية والنهاية )) (13/333 )  : 
(( وكان ممن حج في هذه السنة [ يعني سنة692]  الشيخ تقي الدين ابن تيمية ـ رحمه الله ـ وكان أميرهم الباسطي ونالهم في معان ريح شديدة جدا مات بسببها جماعة وحملت الريح جمالا عن أماكنها وطارت العمائم عن الرؤوس واشتغل كل أحد بنفسه )) . 

([1] ) ولد شيخ الإسلام سنة (661) وتوفي سنة (728) فقد عاش (67) سنة ـ تغمده الله برحمته ـ .

([2])(( فتح المعين بنقد كتاب الأربعين ويليه بيني وبين الشيخ بكر للغماري )) تقديم وتعليق حسن السقاف ، الطبعة الثانية ص (77) .

----------


## الان عثمان

الحاصل أنه رحمه الله تعالى حج حجة واحدة فيما ذكر ذلك أحد تلامذته , و إني اليوم خطر ببالي هذا السؤال , كم حج شيخ الإسلام فبحثت عنه في كوكل فظهرت النتيجة على المنتدى , لأني لم أجد فيما بين يدي من كتب ابن القيم (على قلة تطلعي بكتبه ) أنه ذكر حجة شيخ الإسلام إلا كما أحالنا الإخوة على نقل للحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله .

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

الحمد لله وبعد؛ ففي شرح مقدمة أصول التفسير للإمام ابن تيميّة للشيخ محمد بن عمر بازمول -حفظه الله- قوله:
"حج إلى مكة المكرمة سنة 680 هـ.
جاء في مجموع الفتاوى قول ابن تيميّة -رحمه الله-: "أخبرنا الأصيل المسند نجم الدين أبو العز يوسف بن يعقوب بن محمد بن علي المجاور الشيباني قراءة عليه وأنا أسمع في الحرم سنة 680 هـ" اهـ. [مجموع الفتاوى (99/18، 109). وهذا هو تاريخ حجته -رحمه الله- وعمره تقريبا 15 سنة. وقد ذكر في اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم (339/3) أنه ألف منسكا في الحج قبل أن يحج في أول عمره! ولعل هذا السماع من ابن المجاور كان في هذا الوقت.]
وحج مرة ثانية في سنة 692 هـ يعني وعمره 31 سنة كما نص على ذلك ابن كثير -رحمه الله- في (البداية والنهاية) في أحداث هذه السنة".
انتهى المقصود منه، وما بين المعقوفين من الهامش.
ثم إني أقول: لو فرضنا أن ابن تيميّة لم يحج لعدم استطاعته، فأين المشكلة ؟ وقد قال تعالى: ((لمن استطاع إليه سبيلا)).
ولم يتزوج لعدم استطاعته، فأين المشكلة ؟ وقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من استطاع منكم الباءة فليتزوج)).
لا أظنهم يذكرون هذا إلا لإنقاص قدره -رحمه الله-، كما قال الشاعر:
حسدوا الفتى إذ لم ينالوا سعيه ** فالقوم أعداء له وخصوم

----------


## الحفيشي

أشهد أن أسامة بن الزهراء هذا عنده عقل كبير وصبر عظيم وفقه متين.....عجبا فقليل مثله الآن.....

----------


## محرز الباجي

حج الإمام شيخ الإسلام يقينا ومن الفوائد الخفية التي تؤكد حجه لم سأله شمس الدين الزرعي رحمه الله في أحد إختيارات إبن حزم في الحج فقال له دعك منه فإنه لم يحج وما كان ليحتج على إمام الظاهرية بما لم يعاينه هو كذلك بنفسه رحم الله أئمة الإسلام

----------

